# race face turbine



## Sw!tch (5. Januar 2007)

moin jungs!

bin immernoch auf der suche nach einer kurbel für mein switch...
bin jetzt beim stöbern auf die gestoßen :http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52

erstmal die frage, ob ich die mit kettenführung(dmr elite speed guide) auf mein race face evolve dh innenlager(ISIS; 118mm achslänge) benutzen könnnte?

nächste frage was haltet ihr von dem teil?! find sie ja doch recht schick und hab hier halt noch das isis lager rumliegen.

rauftuen würd ich die sachen hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3323 mit 36t
und vllt noch den hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3952

gut?

achja und welche is besser die turbine oder die unten?
einsatzbereich is droppen und downhill

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=963

ansonsten würd ich einfach ne truvativ howitzer holzfeller nehmen

danke


----------



## s.d (5. Januar 2007)

Also stabiler ist auf jeden Fall die North Shore XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (5. Januar 2007)

Die Turbine war ja eigentlich als Cross Country Kurbel konzipiert wenn ich mich net täusche... Aber die in meinen Augen schönste ever isses allemal noch. Ne absolute Schande dagegen das Teil mit nem Bashguard zu verschandeln. Statt dessen lieber nen paar schöne TA Kettenblätter dranschrauben...  

Hier mal meine...


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Januar 2007)

okay das hab ich mir gedacht .
danke.
und wie schauts mit der kettenführungsmontage aus?


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Januar 2007)

achja es gibt auch schöne bashguards


----------



## Alesana (6. Januar 2007)

kurbel anschauen. is genau die gezeigte. hält schon seit 2005, nachdem meine diabolus den geist aufgeben hat und hält härtesten einsatz, big mtn freeride und mindestens schon 30dh races und auch derbe stürze, dirtjumpen, zwischendurch auch als aushilfrad beim streetfahren. kurbeln sind immernoch top gerade.


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Januar 2007)

okay das klingt schon mal recht ut.
was fürn innenlager verwendest du und konntest du kettenführung und so prolemlos montieren? ich hab ein isis in 118mm länge


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Januar 2007)

achja danke


----------



## Alesana (6. Januar 2007)

ich verwend nen 118er raceface signature dh. mit der kettenführung war kein problem. ich fahr ne nc17 as1 mit nem selbstgefästen bashguard weil der mitgekaufte damals 4 arm hatte und die kurbel ja 5 arm hat. geht alles problemlos


----------



## Xexano (6. Januar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> kurbel anschauen. is genau die gezeigte. hält schon seit 2005, nachdem meine diabolus den geist aufgeben hat und hält härtesten einsatz, big mtn freeride und mindestens schon 30dh races und auch derbe stürze, dirtjumpen, zwischendurch auch als aushilfrad beim streetfahren. kurbeln sind immernoch top gerade.



Der Sattel gibt auch schon langsam den Geist auf...


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Januar 2007)

schon ne weile her aber hat auch zum downhillen getan, die kurbel liegt immer noch in meinem schrank und ist einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (6. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Der Sattel gibt auch schon langsam den Geist auf...



früher, wie ich den 360 geübt hab ist das rad eben oft aufn boden geknallt und das merkt man eben am sattel. aber er taugt noch und nur wegen so nem kleinen riss hau ich den bestimmt nich in die tonne


----------



## derMichi (6. Januar 2007)

Suche ne Race Face Turbine in weiß. Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle.

Modell siehe unten:


----------



## Hupert (6. Januar 2007)

derMichi schrieb:


> Suche ne Race Face Turbine in weiß. Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle.
> 
> Modell siehe unten:



Das ist aber ne Next LP... und es dürfte teils umständlich werden da noch ranzukommen.


----------



## derMichi (6. Januar 2007)

Sorry, meinte auch das von Dir genannte Modell.
Lass es umständlich sein wie es will, ich mag sie haben...


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Januar 2007)

ohhh danke alesana !!!

ich denk hab endlich das richtige gefunden, eine von den beiden wird bestellt


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ich schau ma bei uns im shop, da lag neulich noch ne next in weiss rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. Januar 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ich schau ma bei uns im shop, da lag neulich noch ne next in weiss rum



ähmmm *räusper* Bitte um PM!


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

wenn die noch da sin, dann hÃ¤ngt aber immernoch preisschild mit 500â¬ oder so dran^^ ich hab komplett neue schwarze im keller liegen, aber die kommen an das hammerrace von meiner sis


----------



## Lennart (21. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## el Lingo (21. Februar 2007)

hier gibt´s eine Turbine in 5-Loch mit 110er Lochkreis und ISIS in schwarz
http://chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52


----------



## Lennart (21. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## el Lingo (21. Februar 2007)

jetzt habe ich mich doch verguckt. die darüber in rot, die ausverkauft ist, die hat 110er Lochkreis.
Immerhin weißt Du jetzt, dass es sie in 110er Lochkreis gibt.


----------



## Lennart (23. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## BlueCloud (5. März 2007)

hat noch einer ne Next LP?


----------



## Lennart (17. März 2007)

.


----------



## Lennart (19. März 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

